#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 【惡魔契約-解封印的獸T(獸服) 】

## 海豚

解封印內容: 
1. 請大家詳細寫出自己的特徵或者個人以設定頭像(非抄襲頭像)! 
2. 如果沒有頭像者可以能請人代畫! 
3. 關於個人頭項設定請以獸為主! 
4. 報名人數超過20人將會有下一階段的契約 

時間限定: 十一月前報名完畢 (如時間內未順利解除封印將延後進行) 


順離解除封印後附加詛咒是: 

 披上獸群的烙印的衣物x1 以及永恆的回憶+1



= ="汗  這樣打起來的文章 真是搞怪c

----------


## Wolfy

俺要報名～～～

特徵就以目前的頭像為主囉

特徵：
基本上是灰色狼獸人.體格希望是略壯.稍微肌肉感（我知道根本人不符XD）
胸部腹部.四隻內側是白色毛. 尾巴下緣是白色毛
頭頂有一小撮白色毛..臉頰下巴都是白色毛. 眼睛顏色黑色.
鼻梁灰色.到了眼睛的部分沿著下眼瞼畫一個弧度.
眉毛位於眼睛跟耳朵之間. 三角形白色眉毛,其中一角指向耳朵.

個性：
開朗, 樂天, 憨厚.

配件：
數位像機一台（可有可無）

----------


## ocarina2112

嗯....很懶得再重新畫一張了..XD

就用這張就好啦...X3

----------


## 翼緋麟

先大概問一下

這件的花樣是印在衣服的哪些地方的???

還有圖的大小約多大,顏色的複雜度可以到多少???

這些好像都會影響價錢

如果都沒有硬性規定,可以指定大小跟位置嗎???

----------


## 狼魂

我比較想問 價錢和取貨時間及地點
取貨方式? 
9月後人就要到台中去了

----------


## sanari

在我古老的記憶裡
我記得好久好久之前有在台北的華江橋下(往台北方向)
有一家T恤店，可以印製自己想要的圖案
沒問過價錢
以前每次去都只是經過．．．
已經好一陣子沒去了

----------


## 野狼1991

我我我我我~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!
我要~XD"
那先問一下喔....
是怎樣取貨??
可以用寄的嗎??@@"
怎樣付錢??
可以用匯款的嗎??@@"
那如果可以我在定.....

----------


## 海豚

翼緋麟 說到這件的花樣是印在衣服的哪些地方的??? 
還有圖的大小約多大,顏色的複雜度可以到多少??? 
這些好像都會影響價錢 

*************************
的確是這樣 所以目前已收集頭像為主 !!

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我我~我要報名~~
另一張~這張是Q版的

----------


## 野狼1991

=  =+
我按那不住了~
那我也先貼吧...
關於其他的....在看看吧~~~XDDDDDDDD(歐~~飛~~~~XD)

----------


## racoon

還滿想參加的，可是...

因為本身有做過這種CASE，所以我先給個建議：

目前為止我覺得可以做成獸服且還能看的，只有薩卡(還有幫野狼畫的那張)跟庫羅的，幼狼的只有右下角那張

而這幾張....頂多印胸前或者袖子，印大面積的準不好看

另外給的圖最好不要有底色，不然印到衣服上一定很醜

還有，要考慮到解析度的問題，當初我印班服他要求的解析度是800DPI

---

關於印刷部份

目前有兩種印DIY衣服的方法

一個是用色板，這是比較傳統的印法，顏色越少越便宜，印的地方越少越便宜

可是他的缺點很多：因為它是用色板疊印，所以顏色越多，衣服越厚，通常禁忌是不能超過四色

而且要是圖案太複雜的，老闆會對版對到靠杯，只能用於簡單的MARK或什麼的



另外一種是比較新的印法，雖然一樣是色板，但是他的原理就像印表機跟映像管螢幕一樣，只要五個色版(CMYK+BLACK or WHITE)就可以印千萬種色彩，已經不限定顏色了

因為它是用肉眼去混色，不是用顏色，所以近看可以看到一點一點的(要很近很近，就像看電視要看到RGB點一樣近)


而且印五個版的厚度等於傳統的一個版的厚度，也很耐洗

至於價格，跟傳統的來比應該是沒有差到哪裡，我當初印班服55件，背面五版+胸前單色+袖子單色，一件220$


所以在找店家的時候要留意他們是用什麼印法印衣服，否則野狼那張毛毛的如果交給傳統印法，效果會大打折扣的
--

大概是這樣啦....只是把我的經驗說出來...不過我也滿想印的XDDDD"

----------


## 海豚

目前是請小馬幫忙繪圖!!關於大家的問題~~!!價格 印刷 衣服等..問題
海豚這兩天會整理好在上來po文!!

----------


## 藍德

我我我~~~~~~~~我也要報名~
過幾天把頭像搞好就貼....^^詳細情況到時候會說清楚的^^


期待啊~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kofu

是做好下一次網聚來發嗎^^?
蠻期待大家在Tshirt上會是什麼樣子~~

----------


## Wolfy

> 獸聚的話我就沒輒了.....


不一定有參加獸聚才能拿啦~~~
可以請住同縣市的幫忙拿阿.

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

不知能不能寄的齁....
運費在一起附~

----------


## 海豚

關於一些衣服的問題.我想在這在說詳細點~個人的頭像!!
特徵： 
個性： 
附屬配件： 
這些必須要的 越詳細越好!!(可參考幼狼在本篇文章)
能附上參考圖片為佳~但是並非採用附上之圖片!!
而是收集好個人的特徵以及圖片後!請[狼馬]代為繪畫~
關於衣服價格! 海豚會跟店家商量~盡量經濟實惠!!不過海豚希望以品質為優先考慮!!
還有就是說狼之樂園的獸族們都是學生族群為居多!!所以價格我希望調整在250~330間 這樣各位獸能接受嗎 有問題歡迎在提出來在討論!!

----------


## sanari

> 關於一些衣服的問題.我想在這在說詳細點~個人的頭像!!
> 特徵： 
> 個性： 
> 附屬配件： 
> 這些必須要的 越詳細越好!!(可參考幼狼在本篇文章)
> 能附上參考圖片為佳~但是並非採用附上之圖片!!
> 而是收集好個人的特徵以及圖片後!請[狼馬]代為繪畫~
> 關於衣服價格! 海豚會跟店家商量~盡量經濟實惠!!不過海豚希望以品質為優先考慮!!
> 還有就是說狼之樂園的獸族們都是學生族群為居多!!所以價格我希望調整在250~330間 這樣各位獸能接受嗎 有問題歡迎在提出來在討論!!


如果人太多的話
狼馬大人不會畫到瘋掉嗎
不過狼馬大人的畫風很好說

----------


## Ming

命狼的~~

*全身黑毛黑頭髮紅眼銀耳環*(命狼標記為一個銀耳環，左耳或右耳都可)
個性極度中性化　愛作怪耍帥
沒有胸部　手五指　腳四指　鐵灰色爪子
手臂上有紅色刺青
頭髮可以比身體的毛更深一點的黑，後面頭髮有四、五個刺刺狀的髮束(龐克)
其餘頭髮為亂亂的鬃毛，沒有瀏海，但偶爾後面的鬃毛可以往前垂
喜歡赤裸或著紅色運動褲，服裝顏色喜歡紅或黑

----------


## 咪汪

> 關於一些衣服的問題.我想在這在說詳細點~個人的頭像!!
> 特徵： 
> 個性： 
> 附屬配件： 
> 這些必須要的 越詳細越好!!(可參考幼狼在本篇文章)
> 能附上參考圖片為佳~但是並非採用附上之圖片!!
> 而是收集好個人的特徵以及圖片後!請[狼馬]代為繪畫~
> 關於衣服價格! 海豚會跟店家商量~盡量經濟實惠!!不過海豚希望以品質為優先考慮!!
> 還有就是說狼之樂園的獸族們都是學生族群為居多!!所以價格我希望調整在250~330間 這樣各位獸能接受嗎 有問題歡迎在提出來在討論!!



規定一定要狼馬大畫咩?  問問而已~  :Wink: 

以下是咪汪的圖~

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

滿想參加的..不過目前尚未有屬於自己的頭像~"~

----------


## racoon

呃...終於弄出來了....

特徵是...公的北美大灰狼的頭，毛的顏色是雜色(白、棕、灰黑，請看圖例)

鼻樑是灰色的

脖子會帶深色項圈，有刺

身穿深色襯衫(別扣起來啊@@")+深色牛仔長褲

臉上帶著類似blackteagan風格的笑容

手有肉墊，腳應該是沒穿鞋子，會露出爪子

大概是這樣...

個性嘛...典型金牛...平時溫馴，不過會發牛脾氣(最近越來越沒耐性了...~"~)

翻臉很慢，可是翻回來更慢；金牛寶寶並不是故意要造成彼此心靈的創傷的...只是...原子彈丟下去，誰知道威力會有多大...

----------


## 咪汪

雖然不知道會被怎樣設計~不過咪再此提供一個衣服的空白格式~

----------


## sanari

我是覺得T恤的背面可以印共有圖，大家都一樣
正面則是個人的人物圖像
這樣價格可能又會升高了．．．

----------


## 食老TPOA

嘎啊~別打小生啊
這不是小生設計的啊~~~~~~~~~~XDDDDDD
(天音：一半出自你手)

灰色偏黑毛、銀灰髮色、黑眼白、琥珀色偏金的瞳孔
外大衣為白色鑲金邊、淡粉紅上領與袖口、袋口上的那個圖騰為黑色
內上衣為白色素衣(長袖)
褲子就黑色的牛仔褲
不著鞋
束髮的那條是水藍色的

如果嫌麻煩
外大衣就不用畫了(那件真的很礙眼......)
有機會再補彩圖吧|||OTL

----------


## Wolfang

我也想參加
問題是我不會畫畫。

代畫....找誰0.0?

....所以.........繼續來搞影像合成好了......
[有影像軟體你的電腦掛了......(不會吧@@'')]

----------


## 狐狸

聽到今天說的以後...

我要報名!!!!!!
不過其他的我還要深思一下....

先卡個位吧!!!

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

第一次好好的幫自畫像畫設定圖@@
應該還沒開始畫八?
-----設定
*全身白毛，黃眼(狼眼)，眼睛左眼較無神*(左眼弱視  :呵呵~:  )
左臉頰三角型圖騰 右眼下方貼ok繃(膚色) 左腳前臂綁繃帶 髮型...往前刺刺的那種
個性...愛胡思亂想 容易情緒變的很high(high到最後會起笑  :暗地中~靈光一閃: ...有理智的起笑...= =+bbb )
獸人版常穿紅色背心(類似打籃球的背心)黑色短褲(七分庫或接近七分褲)
其他設定說不清...看圖吧XDD"

----------


## 修諾斯

現在還可以報名嗎？
小狐也想參加的說...
XD

謎：你現在說會不會太晚了點阿...=_=a

----------


## 海豚

^^到目前為止都還沒有截止的動作!! 要報名可以參考幼狼 跟 薩仔!!

----------


## 狼馬

對於Ｔ恤的作品樣本在下已經有底了所以可能要限制一下人數，不然一堆獸擠在這樣的一張樣本中實在是不好看。

Ｔ恤的正面為開作品（目前尚不能公開抱歉 ^^）
背面則是狼之樂園的圖騰（資料搜索設計中）

Ｔ恤正面作品的人數限制在１８隻獸內。

附帶的就是：各位提出的參考作品越詳細越好～！盡量能讓大家一看到就知道是你的風格和特色 ^^

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

唉～目前笨狼我的作品只有頭像這一張阿>"<
真不曉得該拿什麼來參加才好......

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

請薩代畫了(肯畫的不能看阿)

全身銀灰色.黑長髮.黃色眼睛
穿著請看圖.褲子比較類似褲裙.裡面短褲.外面是...算裙子吧

個性:表情嚴肅.性格較孤僻不太愛理人

----------


## 海豚

引用狼馬所說的:Ｔ恤正面作品的人數限制在１８隻獸內。 

目前有報名的獸名單如下:

1.幼狼                 (個人頭像設定ok)   
2.酷羅                 (個人頭像設定ok)
3.薩卡魯瓦         (個人頭像設定ok)
4.咪汪                 (個人頭像設定ok)
5.命狼                 (個人頭像設定ok)
6.RACOON      (個人頭像設定ok)
7.食老TPOA     (個人頭像設定ok)
8.狼牙                 (個人頭像未完成) 誰可以幫狼牙設定呢?
9.狐狸                 (個人頭像未完成)  
10.提魯斯‧特奴(個人頭像已ok) 
11.奇修‧諾亞克(個人頭像已ok) 
12.荒川浩海豚   (個人頭像設定ok) 
13.拉昂               (個人頭像未完成) = ="
14.百香果           (個人頭像未完成)
15.狼馬               (個人頭像設定ok)
16.V仔狼            (個人頭像設定ok)
17.酷必獅           (個人頭像未完成)
18.銀星‧狼肯   (個人頭像設定ok)

目前暫定 如有異動 還是會在本公佈欄通知

----------


## VODKA狼

我也要報>0<
但是詳細的資料要晚些才會po上來

----------


## Wolfang

搬出所有能用的工具，我在女又力力中
.....請稍候.....

----------


## 修諾斯

我的名字是叫提魯斯才對喔~(名字排法是按照西式的)
所以特奴是我的姓。XD
回到重點~
咱們來設定吧！
以下的圖是「*九尾狐‧kubi‧幻滅*」幫小提畫的喔！
先感謝她一下~「阿哩阿都！」(鞠躬)

提魯斯‧特奴：
如圖所示，小提魯平常反戴著綠色的帽子。
衣服是淺綠色系，有帶著的手套。
至於褲子則是短褲~
鞋子麻~就很普通的鞋子嚕~抱歉沒弄出來>"<
ps：我種族是狐狸...不是貓咪啦...

還有問題在來問小的吧！~^^a

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

同上，諾亞克是姓氏，奇修才是名字喔～
不過還是叫我諾亞克就可以了^^"

自己畫的圖因為不會上色..所以只用油漆筒亂倒＝ ＝"
基本設定是...
奇修‧諾亞克：
如圖，反戴深藍色的帽子，前面露三撮毛
深灰色毛皮，穿淺色系短袖連帽T-shirt(通常白色)
天藍色長牛仔褲或休閒褲、腳上穿白色球鞋一雙

感謝幼狼、小提、V狼提供意見，本來還想再加上防風鏡和右手戴手錶
不過因為笨狼我目前的能力還畫不出來，所以...就先這樣設定吧。
---

----------


## VODKA狼

以下是資料
----------------------
天青色跟白色為毛色....應該沒頭毛xD
兩眉間有白色v痕
眼珠是紅的
大部分會穿白T恤跟黑色半長褲
個性:酣   不太會大笑  會皺眉頭

----------


## Kofu

不知道現在申請還來不來的急??
之前沒有想是因為距離蠻遠的要聯絡什麼都只能透過即時通或是論壇,而且我沒有台幣沒辦法付海豚錢(除非美$也收),成品做出來會要麻煩豚寄出國  (這些之前都是KOVU在做的~~現在才知道有多麼麻煩委託人~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)

大概這樣~如果能排除這些問題人數又還沒滿那我希望也能參加^_^

----------


## 海豚

如果真的想要的話 我只好在次調配人數!!
但是我必須跟配合繪圖的狼馬進行商量 其實還是有些人私下
跟我說 想參加  !! 

繪畫者的工作不超量考量下,我還想增加四個名額

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

嗯...20幾隻獸擠一個畫面阿～
真是壯觀0.0"
----
再增加自畫一張XD
這應該是目前自己最滿意的一張了吧~
----
追加咖啡色護腕一對～XD

----------


## 海豚

目前在擴充多點人數!!差不多 把人數增加到30以下
想要報名的獸們盡快報名!! 報名在11月15日前作截止報名 
在月底前請交出自畫圖以及特徵還有備註的配件裝飾(最後修飾以創作者為主)
踴躍參加喔^^

----------


## PandaTwo

> 目前在擴充多點人數!!差不多 把人數增加到30以下
> 想要報名的獸們盡快報名!! 報名在11月15日前作截止報名 
> 在月底前請交出自畫圖以及特徵還有備註的配件裝飾(最後修飾以創作者為主)
> 踴躍參加喔^^


報名+1

我的特徵在我畫的圖裡都有囉～

主要的就是白耳朵，還有額前的一戳毛～
以及叉子（大小不拘）是主要配件～
^_^

----------


## 狼馬

基本草圖 
有設計到的各位請指出不足之處，謝謝 ^^

*幼狼：*
　　設計圖中的年紀稍為小了點，定稿前會修正，請指出是否有把特徵畫出，謝謝。

*Ocarina：*
　　在下是對照您所給予的設計圖所畫，不足之處請指出，另外在下希望您能再釋出更多的設計圖以及個性設定好讓在下更能抓足您的感覺。謝謝。

*薩魯卡瓦：*
　　您所給予在下的參考相當的充足，謝謝 ^^

*野狼１９９１：*
　　如可以的話請給予在下您希望的人物個性，因為顏色同薩魯卡瓦，如特徵不在明顯些容易混淆。

*命狼：*
　　您給予的特徵很明白謝謝，另外需要您給予刺青的設計圖案，謝謝。

*咪汪：*
　　直接對照您所給予的參考，在個性上在下做了點修正。如不符合您所要感覺煩請告知並註明您要的個性，謝謝。

*Racoon：*
　　您的問題比較棘手，因為您所訂出的個性和所給予的參考不太符合，所以在廈在設計上比較有問題，特徵方面很明白，問題就是卡在於您的個性可能會和您所給的參考不符，如可以的話請給於再夏一張比較漫畫版的參考好讓在下抓的很明白，謝謝。

*食老TPOA：*
　　資料特徵很明白，謝謝。

*狼肯：*
　　在下是參考您的漫畫版參考來設計的，由於您沒有說明個性，所以在下就直接由參考圖中抓取，特徵很明白，謝謝。

*提魯斯。特奴：*
　　資料特徵恨明白，謝謝。

*奇修。諾克亞：*
　　資料特徵很明白，謝謝。

未有參考圖釋出的獸友請在１２月１５號前給予，如需要設計煩請提早告知。
參考圖煩請寄至在下的信箱 : w.wolvermustang@gmail.com

而委託設計的煩請把其*特徵*和*性格*，*種族*標明清楚，以便在下作業。[/b]

----------


## Wolfy

謝謝狼馬...

造型方面...其實是沒有眼鏡的. 

然後比較明顯要補充的就是頭頂的白毛沒畫到.

頭頂的毛的樣式是往前的 

請參考


謝謝~~~

----------


## SHIBA INU

我的...個人造型還沒定型，需要麻煩狼馬設計~"~
長直髮到腰、長耳環、和服
重要的是：我是柴犬喔~~
表情微笑就可以了~

----------


## ocarina2112

> 基本草圖 
> 有設計到的各位請指出不足之處，謝謝 ^^
> 
> *Ocarina：*
> 　　在下是對照您所給予的設計圖所畫，不足之處請指出，另外在下希望您能再釋出更多的設計圖以及個性設定好讓在下更能抓足您的感覺。謝謝。
> 
> 未有參考圖釋出的獸友請在１２月１５號前給予，如需要設計煩請提早告知。
> 參考圖煩請寄至在下的信箱 : w.wolvermustang@gmail.com
> 
> 而委託設計的煩請把其*特徵*和*性格*，*種族*標明清楚，以便在下作業。[/b]



嗯...

*頭形可以再圓一點

*頭髮顏色為金黃、黃都可

*臉上的彩墨為上紅下藍，形狀為橫槓不是三角

*瞳孔色為淡藍、或是*這種藍*都行~

*毛色..這種顏色附近的都可以XP



衣服類形大概是..像這種吊帶褲式的，吊帶褲顏色為牛仔藍



http://studftp.stut.edu.tw/~490e0105/3_379_6.jpeg

雖然是賀圖，不過很喜歡mine畫的這張，感覺有到 :Very Happy: 

==
大概是這樣吧..@@
如果還有不清楚的地方，我再補充

那麼就麻煩你了 :Very Happy:

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 我的...個人造型還沒定型，需要麻煩狼馬設計~"~
> 長直髮到腰、長耳環、和服
> 重要的是：我是柴犬喔~~
> 表情微笑就可以了~


不好意思~更改一下~
正在請阿米幫我畫個人造型中~等完成就PO上來
謝謝阿米呦!!^^~

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

大致上沒什麼問題，不過笨狼我的脖子似乎太長了一些XD?!

----------


## KUBI kitsune

我附上設計圖囉~~~~(別把我化成狐狸犬阿!!狼馬大人Q口Q)

特徵圖上有寫~

至於個性.....跟你當天看到的一樣....

不過要是御姐阿.....

----------


## 修諾斯

To：狼馬大人

哇~狼馬大人把小提畫的好可愛阿XDD
耳朵大大的很想拉...
(好痛喔...>"<)

To：Kubi大姐

御姐！御姐！御姐！
身材之好！= =+b
不過頭法沒畫出現條...背面看起來似乎...
有那麼一小點點的不自然...用看看"海倫先度絲"吧！=ˇ=/
(遭滅)

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

耶~~~半獸建不建議呀.___.
如果建議的話我只有一張我獸化的圖

----------


## SHIBA INU

終於~被我鞭策(其實是虐待)的阿米幫我完成了!!(大感謝)

參考圖一張~
重點：長耳環、長直髮、綠色系的和服
            我的屬性是金黃毛色的柴犬喔!!

----------


## Michile

這個，我也報名一下…狼馬さん辛苦您了(ˊxˋ)

特徵：豹人，橙黃色系有花斑，體格中等，赤色瞳，頭頂有天線(喂!)。
個性：變化無常(喂!)、外冷內熱(喂!)
配件：(可有可無)

----------


## wildcheetah

我要報名。
麻煩主辦人了，希望時間上不會造成太大困擾。
個性嗎：不苟言笑，嚴肅死板，想像訓導主任或教官就行了。
不過是外冷內熱，在熟人面前比較放得開。喜歡談論時事及嚴肅的話題，並且從中獲得樂趣。
種族：獵豹\r
衣服：長袍、圍巾、黑呢帽，狼馬您那裡應該有資料，麻煩您了。

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

那就這幾張供參考嚕^^

基本上是小麥色毛色  血紅眼  頭上三根"天線毛"金色
左手有一個十字疤
服裝黑色無袖衣 藍色牛仔褲 
如果可以的話可以加上一件白色短披肩^^

----------


## PandaTwo

> 終於~被我鞭策(其實是虐待)的阿米幫我完成了!!(大感謝)
> 
> 參考圖一張~
> 重點：長耳環、長直髮、綠色系的和服
>             我的屬性是金黃毛色的柴犬喔!!


哇！！
這個～
好美喔！！
阿米真厲害！！

我把我的頭像作一個總集～
^^
再說一次～
主要是白耳朵的熊貓
還有額前的一撮毛～
道具配件為叉子～（可大可小）
其他就像是普通熊貓一樣～
^_^

----------


## sanari

我是想參加的說
可是有怕會麻煩到您...orz
如果方便的話，也請加入我吧
頭像設定如下圖，有點像命姊的．．．orz
飾品：個人是喜歡羽毛飾品跟骷髏造型的飾品（不會畫太細的東西，所以都沒畫進去，功力不夠）
個性：．．．，表裡不一吧，表面是陽光少年，實際上內心世界是很陰暗，喜歡可愛的東西
毛色：深灰色（身體），漸式的灰色（頭部的毛，外至內是由深至淡）及淡灰色（腹部跟臉部）
服裝：如果有要畫的話，我個人是比較偏好深色系的衣服，如黑色，灰色及深藍色

----------


## Wolfy

> 毛色：深灰色（身體），漸式的灰色（頭部的毛，外至內是由深至淡）及淡灰色（腹部跟臉部）


這張圖跟描述的不一樣耶.
這張的顏色從外到內是由淺到深.

----------


## 和魯夫

是不是還接受報名啊?!
我又來我又來!!!
我是背心加上防風鏡啦!!!
褲子是牛仔褲!!!
還有綠色的護腕(?)

黑白設定+1
KUBI樣&雷的圖借用

----------


## 狼嚎

XDD我也來報名了XDD
特徵：全身白毛、黑眼
個性：害羞怕生、較膽小、個性溫和、喜愛想東想西、討厭束縛、愛耍冷
附屬配件：尾巴上有護套(必備)、鋼琴(可有可無)

↑僅供參考XDD

----------


## 海豚

文章內容盡量與本文相關!
雖然我不抽離這離題的文章,但是我還是不希望有
離題的文章以及圖片O_0 在鬧場,就筆記上去海豚2006滅口筆記本!
本文將再1月31日 結束人物設定第一階段!! 就不在接受報名 請加快人物自我
設定!!

----------


## 虎兒

實在對不起呀...海豚爺  :請用:  
我決定要報名了
只是圖檔我想自繪(也想用院長的)

所以圖片得等久一些了...抱歉

----------


## PandaTwo

> 實在對不起呀...海豚爺  
> 我決定要報名了
> 只是圖檔我想自繪(也想用院長的)
> 
> 所以圖片得等久一些了...抱歉


基本上圖全都是由小馬統一繪製的....
我們只是儘量多提供自己的造型屬性特徵等資料給小馬....
由小馬來做整個畫面構圖的設計....
並不會用上我們自己畫的圖說

虎兒這點你要先搞清楚哦

----------


## M.S.Keith

月影也要月影也要^^

特徵..有眼鏡(必備  
長髮(必備..
十字架(必備
還有...藍色牧師服..(隨意..

然後毛色  是淺藍...頭髮銀灰  瞳孔..深藍

個性...就是標準的正太拉...有點活潑..但是又會裝酷的那種..

就像這樣

----------


## 藍德

嗯...終於將外觀定下來了..也有了彩圖...

希望這張夠用了~

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4150
因為以前發表過了~所以就直接拿連結轉吧

----------


## 虎兒

> 基本上圖全都是由小馬統一繪製的....
> 我們只是儘量多提供自己的造型屬性特徵等資料給小馬....
> 由小馬來做整個畫面構圖的設計....
> 並不會用上我們自己畫的圖說
> 
> 虎兒這點你要先搞清楚哦



喔...那我就直接把設定和院長大人幫我繪的全身圖PO上來好了

種族：虎獸人（白色）
外表特徵：眼睛顏色右紫左綠，圓形瞳孔（情緒高漲時變細長），雪白色頭髮和黑色雙耳，前額有月印，尾巴垂下時長度到小腿中間，身材精瘦且柔軟度高，臉蛋給人稚氣未脫的感覺。
個性：觀察入微、錙銖必較、外冷內熱(性格極端)，喜歡做菜，食量和酒量都非常驚人…

----------


## Wolfy

> 喔...那我就直接把設定和院長大人幫我繪的全身圖PO上來好了


不好意思問一下喔... 那個院長是誰呢?

----------


## 虎兒

> 不好意思問一下喔... 那個院長是誰呢?


九尾狐kubi大人   阿藍特德學院的院長

現在她自稱為[腐之女帝k],可我還是喜歡叫她院長

瑪莎-塔修菲斯  聖龍的後代

----------


## 海豚

再次聲明:
本文將再1月31日 結束人物設定第一階段!! 就不在接受報名 請加快人物自我 
設定!!

第一階段報名包誇  人物雛型設定 還有 文章回覆報名!!

結束後就不受理囉XD

----------


## PandaTwo

哪那些算是已經報名成功的？

是否要重新列出一下呢？
 :Question:

----------


## Kofu

*舉手*兩個問題
一個之前已經問了不過沒有被回答現在再問一次~~我沒有台幣= ="""怎麼付錢?美金收嗎?

另外就是~如果再加上我會不會太多隻?不會的話+上面的問題有解決辦法的話馬上報名參加

就這樣先

----------


## Graywolf

我可不可以在這裡問個笨問題...
如果不在這裡面的...
是不是也可以夥同訂購呢(炸)  XD"
(紀念品~~~)

----------


## 海豚

> *舉手*兩個問題
> 一個之前已經問了不過沒有被回答現在再問一次~~我沒有台幣= ="""怎麼付錢?美金收嗎?另外就是~如果再加上我會不會太多隻?不會的話+上面的問題有解決辦法的話馬上報名參加就這樣先


抱歉 真的是遺漏掉了!! 你要不要使用網路信用卡交易機制呢!?
或者請你弟幫你預付!? 還有你可以先報名參加我們在討論付費問題!!

----------


## 海豚

> 我可不可以在這裡問個笨問題...
> 如果不在這裡面的...
> 是不是也可以夥同訂購呢(炸)  XD"
> (紀念品~~~)


XD 我說蝦捲阿!! 我覺得還是參加在訂購比較好 雖然我已經有這項計畫
但是還沒公告!! 不過我希望你參加~*

----------


## Kofu

那這樣的話在這邊報名嗎??

我的角色是這隻~~貼在下面眼睛是黃底綠虹膜,鬃毛是雜亂的深咖啡到黑色毛
體色橙黃色

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

嗯...看完整理列表，還是覺得用現在頭像當範例比較好阿￣▽￣a
大劍揮阿揮～XDD

----------


## 狐狸

繳交交繳繳交繳~~~~
我來繳設定拉~~~哇哈~!

最近都沒會上線...所以趕快交~

這是我的設定~感謝KUBI大姐~

----------


## 海豚

此聲明報名於最後24小時截止!!
將進入人物設定調整階段! 過於此發文時間24小時後將不受理
名額增加之報名^^
並公告 原獸服繪畫作者為 狼馬 因為工作繁忙而不能參與此項繪畫製作!
所以特請 KUBI 腐... 痾 怎麼會扯到腐.. = ="
總..總之.  海豚特聘 KUBI 來承接此項艱鉅的繪畫作者 XD

( 真糟糕 現在想到Kubi 就會聯想到腐...誰來安慰我一下阿..阿)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

現在才看到這@@"

額頭中間沒有那條線喔@@"
那條線是....呃....怎說咧....就....畫風影響@@"
麻煩了喔^^"

大概像這樣...抱歉喔..擅自改圖^^"

----------


## wildcheetah

諸位，請問一下。
我之前有報名，但因與狼馬另有委託故設定不甚完備。
今日驚覺過期換人之事，不知有何補救方法？
畢竟是我預期未注意在先，若是沒有辦法也沒關係。
謝謝

獵豹  敬上

貼上請YAD畫的獵豹全身象一張，在此感謝牠的協助。

----------


## KUBI kitsune

=口=.......(呆)
海豚!!!海豚!!!海豚!!!海豚!!!海豚!!!Q口Q(淚奔)
現在到底是怎麼樣啦Q口Q

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

哇~~~~~~~我到現在才知道有此活動，
來不及啦~~~>"<
完全搞不清楚狀況，

我不會畫畫能拜託女王殿下嘛！？

囧‥‥‥‥‥‥

----------


## SHIBA INU

已經截止囉~~

----------

